# What would you call a insect furry?



## Moar Krabs (Sep 30, 2018)

You've probably seen at least 1 insect fursona on this site (in case you haven't, you have now seen me). The thing is, they aren't specifically called something in the community
Furry: Anything mammalian or with fur
Scalie: Lizards or Dinosaurs (scales)
Avians: Birds (feathers)
But what would insects be called?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 30, 2018)

Creepy Crawlies?...Buggies?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 30, 2018)

Wouldnt know what to call a indiviual bug sona but if you can gather enough of them, you could call them a swarm xD


----------



## Belatucadros (Sep 30, 2018)

Hmm... Arthropods, or just insects?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 30, 2018)

Exoskelies?
Or maybe just Skelies for short.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 30, 2018)

Hmmm, arthropods...

*ANTHRO*PODS!

?



Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Exoskelies?
> Or maybe just Skelies for short.



Nah, too spooky.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 30, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Hmmm, arthropods...
> 
> *ANTHRO*PODS!
> 
> ...


Pod People.
Got it.


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 1, 2018)

Buggers


----------



## An-Honest-Pie (Oct 1, 2018)

I call them dead by bug spray


----------



## Sonlir (Oct 1, 2018)

just bee yourself


----------



## C-artsy (Oct 1, 2018)

I like buggies, that sounds cute


----------



## Skychickens (Oct 2, 2018)

I usually call them buggies. 

Like furries, scalies, and then avians with the latter being the only one to break the -ies thing.


----------



## 1234554321 (Oct 2, 2018)

I just call them anthros. Can't go wrong with that


----------



## AsheSkyler (Oct 2, 2018)

If it's a caterpillar or moth, it might still count as a furry since it has hair. The others can be Baldies.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 2, 2018)

Entomorph?

That could also apply to a tree anthro. :B

ENTomorph.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 3, 2018)

Friends


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 3, 2018)

Food? :v


----------



## Alv (Oct 3, 2018)

Moar Krabs said:


> You've probably seen at least 1 insect fursona on this site (in case you haven't, you have now seen me). The thing is, they aren't specifically called something in the community
> Furry: Anything mammalian or with fur
> Scalie: Lizards or Dinosaurs (scales)
> Avians: Birds (feathers)
> But what would insects be called?



Flyswatter material.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 21, 2018)

Bugges


----------



## WearyVoyage (Oct 22, 2018)

I like to call them Buzzies at times.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 22, 2018)

Arthromorph, or arthro, works well enough.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 22, 2018)

Buggy. :3





Bugsona.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 22, 2018)

Crunchy


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 22, 2018)

This topic is _bugging _me, how are we to decide? Let’s let the _ant_ics ensue

*dodges tomatoes*


----------



## Yumus (Oct 22, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Hmmm, arthropods...
> 
> *ANTHRO*PODS!
> 
> ...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 22, 2018)

Yumus said:


> View attachment 45081


PARTY LIKE IT'S THE LATE CARBONIFEROUS PERIOD


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 22, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Yumus said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 45081
> ...


----------

